# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Rumlardan 36 yıl sonra katliam itirafı geldi...

## ceydaaa

1974teki Barış Harekâtının yıldönümünde Yunan TA NEA gazetesi açıkladı: 1973 öncesinde Rumlar Türk köylerini bastı. Türkler müdahaleye mecbur kaldı.

Yunanlardan Kıbrıs zulmü itirafı

Kıbrıs harekatından sonra yapılan araştırmalar Rum vahşetini bütün çıplaklığıyla ortaya koydu.
20 Temmuz 1974teki Kıbrıs Barış Harekâtının yıldönümü arifesinde Yunan TA NEA gazetesi çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulundu. Türkiyenin garantörlüğünü kullanarak gerçekleştirdiği askeri operasyonlardan önce meydana gelen kritik olaylar TA NEA tarafından şöyle sıralandı:

Köylere kanlı baskın

Ocak 1973 EOKA lideri Yorgo Grivas başkanlığındaki yasadışı askeri örgütün, Kıbrıstaki polis karakollarına, kamu sektörü ve adadaki Türk köylerine düzenlediği baskınlar Kıbrısta bir iç savaş tehlikesini doğurmaya başladı. 8 Şubat 1973 Türk toplumunun hiç beğenmediği Başpiskopos Makarios, seçim olmadan yeniden cumhurbaşkanı seçildi. 25 Kasım 1973 Atinada 1967 askeri cunta yönetiminin mimarı diktatör Yorgos Papadopulos, Binbaşı Dimitris Yuanides tarafından askeri darbe ile yönetimden indirildi.

Türkiyeye yeşil ışık

Haziran 1974 Yuanides, Makariosu devirme planını ABDye iletti, ancak inandırıcı olamadı.15 Temmuz 1974 Yuanides, Makariosu devirmek için hazırladığı darbe planını hayata geçirdi. Makarios son anda ölümden kurtuldu. Türk düşmanlığı ile ünlü olan çeteci Nikos Samson, Atina cuntası tarafından Kıbrısın yeni cumhurbaşkanı tayin edildi. Samsonun cumhurbaşkanlığına tayin edilmesiyle, Türkiyenin Adaya müdahale etmesine yeşil ışık yakılmış oldu. 20 temmuz 1974 Türkiye, Kıbrısa askeri operasyonu düzenledi. 22 Temmuz 1974 Silahlı çatışmaların sona ermesi amacıyla İngiltere ve ABDnin aracılığıyla Adada ateşkes ilan edildi. 23 Temmuz 1974 Adadaki çatışmaların sürdüğü bir sırada akşam saatlerinde Atinadaki askeri yönetim çöktü. Konstantin Karamanlis apar topar Paristen Atinaya geldi. 24 Temmuz 1974 Karamanlis, Başbakanlık görevi için and içti. Nikos Samsonun yönetimi çöktü. Kıbrıs cumhurbaşkanlığına ılımlı siyaset adamı Glafkos Klerides tayin edildi. 14-15 Ağustos 1974 Türkiye, Kıbrıstaki ikinci operasyonunu düzenledi. Bu operasyonla Türkiye, Adanın yüzde 40ını ele geçirdi.

----------

